# Tort Genetics



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if anyone could tell me what color birds should be mated together to get the color tortishell? If anyone could help that would be great. Thanks a bunch


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know tort is grizzle and bronze. But is it kite bronze or...? I don't remember. But anyways, most importantly you need a grizzle


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a lot of grizzles but i think the best would be a ash red grizzle mated to a kite (bronze) that sounds like it might make the right color. i hope


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not the best*



lance_harmon said:


> I have a lot of grizzles but i think the best would be a ash red grizzle mated to a kite (bronze) that sounds like it might make the right color. i hope


It is best to stay with blue to make torts, I believe. They are just blue, grizzle and bronze. I always thought they had to be t pattern but they don't, I just think they look best if they are. Kite will work but it tends to suppress the grizzle, still they will be torts with little white. I have such birds in my rollers.

Bill


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Can someone post a pic of bird considered as Tort? I would love to see what color you are talking about> What is distinct about this color?

Thank Eric


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Here's one in dilute*

This is a dilute tort hen, blue, grizzle, probably kite bronze and het for recessieve red. She is also pied which may make her lighter overall.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> It is best to stay with blue to make torts, I believe. They are just blue, grizzle and bronze. I always thought they had to be t pattern but they don't, I just think they look best if they are. Kite will work but it tends to suppress the grizzle, still they will be torts with little white. I have such birds in my rollers.
> 
> Bill


*Thanks Bill for posting the picture of the dilute TORT,I have two tort hens (Italian Owls) I have dilute in the Italians but its in check cocks.Will check to see if I have a bared cock that I can use * GEORGE


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

so if you were wanting good torts what two colored birds would u mate together?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Lance*

You just need grizzle, blue and bronze, however you can put these together.

Do you have any blue grizzles? If not, what sex is your ash red grizzle?

Bill


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

yes i do have blue grizzle in male and female but my ash red grizzle is a cock.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Lance*



lance_harmon said:


> yes i do have blue grizzle in male and female but my ash red grizzle is a cock.


The reason that I asked is because if the ash red was a hen, you would at least be able to make blue tort hens. Ash red cock, unless split for blue, will make all ash red young.

Just take one of your blue grizzles to a kite and you should have torts, sex doesn't matter, either way works, all will be blue series and varying amonts of bronze from the kite. If any are split for recessive red (as the one that I showed), they tend to show even more bronze. 

Bill


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

i think all the kites i have are split for rr but i dono for sure i will have to mate them next year becasue it is getting late in the season and the only kites i have are all this years young. But thanks for all your help i hope it turns out. Thanks agin, Lance


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Split recessive red is fine*

It'll just make them show more bronze like the one that I showed.

Bill


----------

